# Carry strap for umbrella strollers?



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

On the rare occasion that I need to fold up my umbrella stroller, carry it *and my toddler*at the same time, I was thinking that a "carry strap"would be helpful. I have been searching the internet, but haven't found one. Do any of you have one and know where I can purchase one?

Anyone clever enough to make one and would like to share your fantastic invention?









Thanks!


----------



## GamineNoir (Aug 15, 2006)

:
My friend just asked me this today. It would certainly come in handy.


----------



## usolyfan (Jul 2, 2006)

Mine came with a bag with a carry strap attached.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Mine came with ine too but I'll try and describe it. It looks like it shouldn;t be too hard to make one.

The strap is a T shepe made of two pieces f webbing. The top of the T has loops sewn at either end for the stroller handles to thread through. It;s the width of the stroller when opened up. The bottom part of the T is the actul strap and reaches down to the folding mechanism at the bottom of the stroller. In our case ther is a D ring attached to the stroller with a clip on the carry strap to fasten them together. Im sure you could replicate that bit with a D ring sewn onto the stroller woth more webbing.

Hope that helps somone


----------



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

Thanks LaughingHyena, that does help me a bit. I really think it should be easy to make one, but my creativity for such things has gone out the window since having my ds! so much easier for me to buy things these days!







:


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackaroosmom* 
Anyone clever enough to make one and would like to share your fantastic invention?










DH attempted to make one! He used webbing which he bought at either the army/navy store or a sporting goods store and his initial plan was to use plastic buckles (like what they use in some sit on toys and high chairs) but he couldn't get the sewing machine needle through the webbing. So, he modified his plan to use heavy duty snaps. Unfortunately, the snaps weren't heavy duty enough so it kept falling apart on the maiden voyage.


----------



## shiningpearl (Jul 1, 2006)

That is such a good idea. I think I will make one and use velcro and you can just wrap it around the top and bottom and if you make it right, it will keep it closed too.


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

How about this: http://www.fwonline.com/istrap.htm

I know it doesn't say it's for carrying strollers, but I'm sure it'll work. And it's pretty cheap. You could probably go to Target and get something similar.


----------

